

Study of the range of colours used in site logos - ljf
http://static.colourlovers.com.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/images/top-web-brand-colors.html
Amazing to see the spread of logo colours used, and how certain sectors crowd around set colour ranges.
======
ljf
Sorry - should have added link to company that created infographic and their
post about it:

[http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2010/09/15/the-
mos...](http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2010/09/15/the-most-
powerful-colors-in-the-world)

------
ljf
Amazing to see the range of colours there, and yet how grouped into colour
ranges most logos are. Even more so when sectors (e.g social) group
predominately around one tight colour range (in the case of social, blue)

